# Feed Question



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

We are growing our herd and I want to make sure that we are feeding correctly. We plan to raise show goats and will have mostly does for now. We feed show feed two times a day, but should we be giving mineral or salt blocks in addition to the feed? I just want to make sure that we are giving them everything they need.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Loose minerals made for goats, not dual purpose sheep/goat. Along with free choice minerals and alfalfa my does get grain throughout lactation. Other than a few shots BoSe a year that'S about it.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

aimiecrowder said:


> We are growing our herd and I want to make sure that we are feeding correctly. We plan to raise show goats and will have mostly does for now. We feed show feed two times a day, but should we be giving mineral or salt blocks in addition to the feed? I just want to make sure that we are giving them everything they need.


I agree- loose minerals - and especially salt. We use Redmond salt ( am I allowed to say a name brand?) the goats are devouring it in this Florida heat!
Watch for copper and selenium deficiencies and supplement when needed.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You would be better off if possible to just feed a quality hay. Alfalfa if raising dairy or lactating does. As stated, loose mineral is a must. Grain just for an added boost while they are milking. Good advice above.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I raise boer goats and we are showing this year. My focus is on 4-H wethers. I still have a little was to go with my breeding. But for my breeding does I only give them gain while they are lactating or if we are showing some. I was always told a fat bred doe is a dead bred doe. I think alot of the pregnancy toximea comes from does that are too fat while bred and so I don't let my does that are only brood does get mich grain. Sure if you come to look at them you may think they are nothing special. But in their prime and well fed they looked amazing. As for the loose minerals those are a must. Mine prefer manna pro which is good and bad. I think they are a great mineral but only come in 8 pound bags so I have to buy alot of bags. I also feed a good alfalfa hay while lactating so they have the added calcium. When you start having kids you will need to creep feed but we can talk about that later.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Interesting RPC❤

Agree on the mineral choice 100%!!!! ❤

So many on here say the same and those tiny 8 pound bags! Ugh!!

So places online offer free shipping over certain expenditure-but then add weight charge if not freight charge as well!!?! So, least I can see a bag is about $12.00 US dollars!

Sorry just venting the high cost$$$$. of free choice minerals---but truly very important!

One question RPC, so a fat doe, then bred-what has happened for you? Curious, as the farm had some who were over their normal weights, and a few who are certainly less than the average overall weights...many of which are now bred...so, waiting on them now..


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I even contacted manna pro and asked if they were ever going to make bigger bags. They said not as of now because they don't see a need to do so.

Well my sister keeps all her does in show condition even tho she never shows. She likes the way they look. I tell her every year to get rid of the grain. 2 years ago she had a doe abort then a month later die from over eating disease from too much grain and no CD&T shot. Then this past year she had another fat doe get sick a week before she was due with pregnancy toxemia. I did all I could and when she went in labor she was too fat to pass the kids. I spent an hour inside her trying to pull the kids. The vet got there and after some meds and a spinal block he pulled the 3 dead kids and she died the next day. But my sister still refuses to cut back on feed. Some of her does are to fat and never get bred. So there are all kinds of issues that can happen. We normally cut all feed after the fair and try to cut weight then breed. But this year we are already breeding then show in 2 weeks. So that won't happen. I am just going to have to watch our show doe super close and hope nothing happens to her. If they are already super fat you need to keep feeding a little grain because you don't want the kids to take too much from them. It seems the fat does need way more in the end tgen the skinny does do.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

RPC said:


> I even contacted manna pro and asked if they were ever going to make bigger bags. They said not as of now because they don't see a need to do so.
> 
> Well my sister keeps all her does in show condition even tho she never shows. She likes the way they look. I tell her every year to get rid of the grain. 2 years ago she had a doe abort then a month later die from over eating disease from too much grain and no CD&T shot. Then this past year she had another fat doe get sick a week before she was due with pregnancy toxemia. I did all I could and when she went in labor she was too fat to pass the kids. I spent an hour inside her trying to pull the kids. The vet got there and after some meds and a spinal block he pulled the 3 dead kids and she died the next day. But my sister still refuses to cut back on feed. Some of her does are to fat and never get bred. So there are all kinds of issues that can happen. We normally cut all feed after the fair and try to cut weight then breed. But this year we are already breeding then show in 2 weeks. So that won't happen. I am just going to have to watch our show doe super close and hope nothing happens to her. If they are already super fat you need to keep feeding a little grain because you don't want the kids to take too much from them. It seems the fat does need way more in the end tgen the skinny does do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


Thanks for the reply! Goats are challenging and what you describe makes sense!

We gave the CDT series to all goats & sheep that we purchased, as we couldn't assume they had their CDT shots-except for from one breeder...last year we did not and yes, did have some issues-however, know more now and also the deficits with the copper & selenium were issues equal or greater than CDT-overall...

Ours had gotten fat over the early winter, which concerns us from what you say,..hoping the CDT helps anyhow, as all have now had and have the free choice minerals, and been giving them the bolus and selenium-plus Replamin gel/plus...

So sad to read what you and your sister went through with the goats-that is heart breaking-so sorry

Hopefully we can all continue to learn


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you have time take pictures of your goats. There is a difference between fat/show condition boer goats. Then their are normal boer goats. They can get thick and I don't want you to be worried just because you have thick boer goats I am sure they will kid fine. Show condition is alot bigger. I honestly hate show condition I don't know why you want them that big when they will have breeding and kidding problems if you actual breed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

RPC said:


> If you have time take pictures of your goats. There is a difference between fat/show condition boer goats. Then their are normal boer goats. They can get thick and I don't want you to be worried just because you have thick boer goats I am sure they will kid fine. Show condition is alot bigger. I honestly hate show condition I don't know why you want them that big when they will have breeding and kidding problems if you actual breed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


Have either of you looked in to getting minerals from a locale feed mill. I know where i live in Kentucky we can and it is cheaper then at the store


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

My goats don't like the feed stores mineral and they are more expensive for the manna pro

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We used to drive 75 miles for loose minerals. Look up different brands, see where their dealers are. Do some searches in close by towns for feed stores or mills. Might take a little bit of work, but you should be able to find something that works.... should.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have tried 7 different brands from different stores but they like and look the best on manna pro.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use SWEETLIX® 16:8 Meat Maker® Mineral (11682) They had it at my local feed store.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

RPC said:


> If you have time take pictures of your goats. There is a difference between fat/show condition boer goats. Then their are normal boer goats. They can get thick and I don't want you to be worried just because you have thick boer goats I am sure they will kid fine. Show condition is alot bigger. I honestly hate show condition I don't know why you want them that big when they will have breeding and kidding problems if you actual breed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


So how does the composition compare to the manna pro minerals?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

RPC -aww...but, I am good at worrying!!!!

I had some photos of them in their "pleasantly plump," state-so I thought, but can no longer find them! Now we are assuming they are mostly bred, and due yet between now and the end of august! I can post some, they just got copper and selenium again and stilllook like they are needing more! The goats are so needy!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I know they look plump while sitting! Can see the white one has a fish tail pretty easily! The girl towards the back is the smallest in overall weight and looks like she might not be bred. Her udders have not filled like the others yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no those does are fine and not fat at all. Boers will always be thicker then fairy goats. I will post a picture of our show doe. If she is bred the furthest along possible for her is a week. Look at how big and full her brisket is. And how big her stomach is. She is fat but that's how they want them at shows.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Fairy goats" Roger I'm sure it was a typo but too funny!
We used SweetLix for many years but now it's Payback loose minerals from CHS at the feed mill. It does not cake up like SweetLix & I have seen them tried to slurp it up when it's wet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I will keep looking into minerals so I can buy more at 1 time. The biggest issue is the rest become rock hard after a day being out there because of the humidity. But manna pro usually doesn't get hard.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, so Nancy and RPC, so what's CHS? I went to a high school with those letters!?! And fairy goats-typo or not, still lost!?!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So are you saying they are only one week pregnant or one week to go? I am unclear what you mean by a week? Maybe, it's because I have a cold and am tired...?!?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It was supposed to say fair goats. My high school was also CHS

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I typoed again I meant dairy not fairy mine that was difficult lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! I need to get in on this fairy goat stuff, sounds complicated and fun all at the same time!!

As far as minerals go, I literately want to pull my hair out! In the past year and a half I've tried about 4 different kinds and can not get our goats to eat them! I used Purina, they did okay, ate it - sort of. Used some from Southern States and they wouldn't touch it. Bought some manna pro from TSC, and they sort of ate it off and on. Then some from the feed mill, I forget what kind but I think it's fairly popular and I've had that bag for a while now, nobody will touch it, have about 1/4 a bag left, most of it has ended up getting dumped out. 
I'm considering getting the small bag of manna pro from TSC tomorrow just to see if I can get them to eat it. It's been very frustrating! We have 2 does that don't get feed and I know they need minerals! I'm going to see what else our feed store can order for us. I'm so afraid to spend much $$ on minerals and have them waste it after spending so much in the past.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine don't seem to like any brand of minerals much. Sometimes I cut up fruit or cucumbers or tomatoes & shake it up with minerals so it sticks to it, just so I know they're getting some. It will stick to sweet feed a little too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Replamin Plus would be a good way to go. My goats get it once a week. They like it so I don't even have to force it in them. I still put out mineral but just a little bit.


----------



## Boer goat27 (Jun 30, 2017)

Last winter to get our does to eat minnerals we bought the blocks at tsc and i used my sawsaw to cut it into smaller pieces to give to them in their stalls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

catharina said:


> Mine don't seem to like any brand of minerals much. Sometimes I cut up fruit or cucumbers or tomatoes & shake it up with minerals so it sticks to it, just so I know they're getting some. It will stick to sweet feed a little too.


You can mix keep into their minerals to help them eat it.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Replamin plus gel i just reordered from Jeffers and bought five got one free! $$$ But, the goats will be continue to be getting this for a LONG TIME every week! Thanks to earlier postings by Karen and some of the others -Replamin Sunday's!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am wondering something, especially if you supplement with Bo-Se and/or Copper Bolus. Is it safe to use Replamin Plus on animals you worry may not be getting enough minerals? I've hesitated ordering any because I worry I could over dose them on something.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Good question hoosier shadow-I have read often on here it is hard to OD on the gels and pastes. Actually have seen and read more and more how safe the copper bolus are, as the wire rods are more of a timed release mechanism versus instant acting! I understand that way-though medically or scientifically that may not be exactly the case, but sort of like that!

I just know our goats have really REALLY Needed ALL of this!!! Since employing these our goats are so much healthier! Amazing the difference!

Though, in saying that, they look depleted as I type this.. They all have fish tails starting and developed again, coats are rough-again, and they seem to still be depleted in something including these!!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Clarification-Bo-Sr we have not used for awhile 

Just selenium e gel

How much Bo-Sr have you given, when, and how often? I do know various regions have different needs, and ours is high here... also what about kids and lambs for Bo-se?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

BoSe is given at a rate of 1cc per 40 lbs SQ once or twice a year. 

If your goats are showing signs of copper deficiency, up their copper intake until they aren't showing signs.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's about what I dose it Suzanne. I give our adult does who are 150+lbs. 1 1/2cc, and I usually do Bo-Se 2x a year. If I feel they need more selenium, I typically give the Selenium E Gel for goats.
I give Pregnant does the gel 4 weeks before they kid, then again after they kid or a Bo-Se shot. Newborns get the gel, then again at 4 weeks gel or Bo-Se.
My schedule has been really messed up the past year, I'm so off track. Typically we kid in Jan/Feb, but this year it was March & May. So the does who kidded in March received it in April. I'll just use the gel as directed in a few months until they kid and get them back on track.
I won't use Bo-Se on pregnant does. We had a doe abort after getting her Bo-Se shot, and I have heard of other people having the same issue from time to time.

We have the copper issues with our red Boer does. I usually can give 4 gram dose to the traditional does and if they have any signs of fish tail it clears up. 
Red does usually need 2x more.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Great! Would you feel Bo-se dose is also the same for lambs?

So signs of copper deficiency is the tail split, unthrifty, rough coats.... 

What are the signs to see for selenium deficits? Rough coat and missing fur?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

odieclark said:


> What are the signs to see for selenium deficits? Rough coat and missing fur?


Rough coat
Tail turning down at the end
Weak pasterns/legs
Kids born weak
Kids born with weak pasterns or legs
Sacs hard to break
Retained placenta


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats with wings.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Toth Yes, wings would make me suspicious...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL.


----------

